# entre pecho y espalda



## paburokun

Hello everybody!

I was wondering if someone could help me with this translation: _Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga_.

I would like to know how would you put it into English; i had started "_Remember those chorizo sandwiches..._" but i don't know what to do with the idiomatical expression.

Thanks a lot for helping me!


----------



## Gran Pepo

paburokun said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me with this translation: _Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga_.
> 
> I would like to know how would you put it into English; i had started "_Remember those chorizo sandwiches..._" but i don't know what to do with the idiomatical expression.
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me!


****************
*Hi paburokun,*

*"Meter entre pecho y espalda" is a slang way of saying "to eat" (usually, speaking about voracious eating).*

*Best regards,*

*G.P.*
*************************


----------



## zahrita

wow so difficult! hope somebody knows..


----------



## zirbi

I think the expression "meterse entre pecho y espalda" is more used with the context of a big meal than with the voracious eating.
You know, you can't compare a "bocata de media barra" with a sandwich, try to imagine what expression you will use if you eat a 30 cm sandwich long for an "afternoon snack"

I say this for the english speakers to help us, because I think it's complicated


----------



## SASHA205

yo creo que lo de "entre pecho y espalda" da la idea de que algo esta atascado o es muy grande pero se usa mas que todo con palabras que no has podido decir.  tocaria buscar como un sinoniimo de atragantarse o tragar


----------



## 50something

Acá escuché decir "cuando nos metíamos un vino tinto entre pecho y espalda" y se entiende como una expresión de nostalgia entre "muy" amigos, una forma de decir que estábamos solos y sin un solo mango en el bolsillo para conseguir algo mas allá de nuestras posibilidades.


----------



## zahrita

hi! 
somebody told me that it could be "we stuffed ourselves with a chorizo sandwich" 
how does it sound for you?


----------



## Soy Yo

"the 30 cm. chorizo sandwiches we pigged out on" 

"the 30 cm. chorizo sandwiches we downed"
"the 30 cm. chorizo sandwiches we woofed down"
????

¿Quieres decir "a 30-cm.-long sandwich, Zirbi???


----------



## melinaflower

Yes, you can say that, but in the original quote they actually  were not eating  much, only the half of the sandwich, so I don´t think they get stuffed!


----------



## 50something

The original quote is "_Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga"._

It is somebody talking to a buddy _"Remember the sausage sandwiches that we used to have "entre pecho y espalda" for snack, half loaf, "with" the soft crumb",_ to me that sounds frugal and nostalgic. Opinions?


----------



## melinaflower

I agree with Cochabamba


----------



## paburokun

This is wonderful! What a lot of replies! Thanks a lot to all of you.

By now, my choice of translation is: _Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to down, half loaf, "with" the soft crumb_.

And, as a remind, the original would be: _Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga_.

If there's anyone who thinks it sounds strange and would like to give another version, please do. I am open to all possibilities.

Thank you very much! (once again).


----------



## Soy Yo

"soft crumb" sounds strange to me. I know it's correct, but I guess we don't normally talk about the soft part of the bread as 'crumb'. For us (me), "crumb" is a small 'trocito' of bread, just about the right size for a mouse to woof down.


----------



## 50something

Soy Yo, totally agree with you man. I just didn't know how to say "miga", besides "crumbs", the way I see them, can be some almost powder pieces of not so soft texture. But, then again, the poor guys are talking about "sin quitarle la miga", that was my difficulty.


----------



## lilreal

I might say something like this (because to me a "miga" is a small crumb too, just like Soy said):

Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to munch on, half a loaf without losing a crumb.

No capto bién la última parte de la frase original, creo.  Pero vaya...tal vez te ayude a provocar mas ideas...


----------



## Soy Yo

Lilreal is getting close... come on, Cocha, let's hear from you again.


----------



## Mafelo505

paburokun said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me with this translation: _Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga_.
> 
> I would like to know how would you put it into English; i had started "_Remember those chorizo sandwiches..._" but i don't know what to do with the idiomatical expression.
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me!


 
Creo que alguien que merienda un _bocadillo de media barra de chorizo _(ca.30cm de largo), _y sin quitarle la miga _(que satisface mucho), no está tomando una merienda frugal, sino todo lo contrario.
Además, tengo la impresión que meterse el bocadillo _entre pecho y espalda_, da la sensación de satisfacción y plenitud, de llenar el estómago.

Mi intento (un poco libremente):

*Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to stuff ourselves with, only half loaf but so full.*

saludos


----------



## 50something

Great Lil, "...without lossing a crumb..." does express the sense we are still looking for.

Munch on sounds really well.

WR defines "miga" as the soft part of the bread, so I don't really now SoyYo.

I was thinking perhaps "..without lossing soft crumb..."?, but too pushy.

Gary


----------



## 50something

Mafe aun tien un argumento semi válido, 30 cm de chorizo no es poco, sin embargo el texto habla de una persona que le dice a la otra "remember...etc", con lo que nuestro chorizo se vuelve de 15cm por estómago, asi que creo que debo insistir que lo de "pecho y espalda" se refiere a algo frugal, como una expresión de "no teníamos nada mas" y con nostalgia por lo de "remember...we used to...etc".

Mafe creo que "to stuff..." and "so full" son opuesto de lo que el texto trata de expresar.


----------



## jinti

Mi intento:

_Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to fill up on, every bit of half a loaf._


----------



## lilreal

Lo que realmente no consigo entender es ¿por qué uno comería un sánduche sin la miga (en el sentido de ser la parte suave del pan)?  El pan (la miga) es importantísimo como parte del sánduche...pero tal vez yo sea ignorante.


----------



## jinti

A mi entender, lo de _sin quitarle la miga_ destaca lo grande que eran los bocadillos.  Es por eso que puse _every bit of half a loaf_.


----------



## Mafelo505

cochabamba said:


> Mafe aun tien un argumento semi válido, 30 cm de chorizo no es poco, sin embargo el texto habla de una persona que le dice a la otra "remember...etc", con lo que nuestro chorizo se vuelve de 15cm por estómago, asi que creo que debo insistir que lo de "pecho y espalda" se refiere a algo frugal, como una expresión de "no teníamos nada mas" y con nostalgia por lo de "remember...we used to...etc".
> 
> Mafe creo que "to stuff..." and "so full" son opuesto de lo que el texto trata de expresar.


 
Cocha

El texto habla de bocadillos, en plural, es decir que cada uno se zampaba un bocadillo de 30cm, no de 15cm.
Lo de "meterse entre pecho y espalda" sólo me da la pista de que estaban rellenando su estómago y la nostalgia la veo aquí como positiva, recordando viejos tiempos donde merendaban un sandwich de volumen y consistencia considerables...

Sin embargo, para estar seguros sólo podemos pedirle a *paburokun* un poco de contexto sobre la situación del protagonista en la época que está recordando, si pasaba hambre o si la madre los mimaba con esos no tan pequeños bocadillos. 

Después nos quedará todavía la tarea de encontrar una expresión adecuada en inglés  

Saludos


----------



## 50something

Yo quiero pensar que "sin quitarle la miga" expresa que era poco alimento para ambos y que en condiciones de frugalidad no desperdiciarían nada.


----------



## Mafelo505

lilreal said:


> Lo que realmente no consigo entender es ¿por qué uno comería un sánduche sin la miga (en el sentido de ser la parte suave del pan)? El pan (la miga) es importantísimo como parte del sánduche...pero tal vez yo sea ignorante.


 
Lil

La miga puede ser riquísima, pero engorda... 
Se le saca la miga al pan para hacer el bocadillo más liviano. El comerlo con miga refuerza la noción de que quedaban satisfechos.

Me está dando hambre....


----------



## lilreal

jinti said:


> A mi entender, lo de _sin quitarle la miga_ destaca lo grande que eran los bocadillos. Es por eso que puse _every bit of half a loaf_.


 
Me gusta lo que dice Jinti...


----------



## Mafelo505

jinti said:


> A mi entender, lo de _sin quitarle la miga_ destaca lo grande que eran los bocadillos. Es por eso que puse _every bit of half a loaf_.


 
Lil

También estoy de acuerdo con jinti: los bocadillos eran sustanciosos gracias a su tamaño, a la miga que no le sacaban y al chorizo...


----------



## Soy Yo

_Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga_.

Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to gobble up at snack-time, made of half a loaf of bread with all its middle?

What a mess! Ha! Ha!


----------



## 50something

mmmmm... no, creo que se comian la miga para tener mas en el estomago, pues tuvieron que partir en dos el sandwich... caramba!


----------



## pejeman

cochabamba said:


> Mafe aun tien un argumento semi válido, 30 cm de chorizo no es poco, sin embargo el texto habla de una persona que le dice a la otra "remember...etc", con lo que nuestro chorizo se vuelve de 15cm por estómago, asi que creo que debo insistir que lo de "pecho y espalda" se refiere a algo frugal, como una expresión de "no teníamos nada mas" y con nostalgia por lo de "remember...we used to...etc".
> 
> Mafe creo que "to stuff..." and "so full" son opuesto de lo que el texto trata de expresar.


 
Hola:

En México meterse o echarse algo entre pecho y espalda, no significa que se coma de manera frugal o glotonamente. Se usa principalmente para líquidos y especialmente para bebidas alcohólicas.

-Vamos a echarnos un tequila entre pecho y espalda, que está muy duro el frío.

Ahora que de la frase original, considero que cuando le quito la miga o migajón al pan, es para que no me haga bulto en el estómago, que no me llene tanto y en todo caso, para poder comer más de la carne, salami o lo que estemos botaneando. Así es que si alguien come sin quitarle el migajón, es que es de buen diente. A lo mejor ahora el que escucha la frase se está poniendo melindroso y su compañero le recuerda cuan tragones eran.

_Entonces para mí sería como lo que dice jinti:_

_*Are you kidding?* Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to fill up on, every bit of half a loaf._

Saludos


----------



## Soy Yo

Peje, a mí también me parece muy bueno lo de Jinti...pero ¿de dónde vino tu "Are you kidding?"?


----------



## zahrita

Creo que me quedo con la opci'on de Mafelo505!


----------



## 50something

Creo que si Zahrita, y prefiero comerme el sadwich miga y todo, porque a esta hora en Bolivia se almuerza y no puedo salir de la oficina.


----------



## pejeman

Soy Yo said:


> Peje, a mí también me parece muy bueno lo de Jinti...pero ¿de dónde vino tu "Are you kidding?"?


 
Es una suposición mía respecto a la conversación en su conjunto. Eso me explicaría la frase en español, por lo que puse antes:

"A lo mejor ahora el que escucha la frase se está poniendo melindroso y su compañero le recuerda cuan tragones eran"

Melindre:*1.* m. Delicadeza afectada y excesiva en palabras, acciones y ademanes. U. m. en pl (Tomado del DRAE)

Es decir que se estaría haciendo de la boca chiquita, habiendo sido un tragón de marca.

Saludos


----------



## cbland

Remember those sausage sandwich we had for the afternoon snack, half a loaf, crumbs included.


----------



## paburokun

Oh, it is simply wonderful seeing how you keen are on it. So, i will share with you which my phrase is by now: _Remember those chorizo sandwiches we used to gobble down as an afternoon snack, half a loaf without losing a crumb_ (mixing between Soy Yo, cochabamba and lilreal, and adding something by myself).

I haven't got a complete text, only an extract, so I can't give you a very precise context, but what we know is that it is related to diets and so. The whole paragraph would be (it starts with a dash because it's supposed that someone is talking):

*- No, a partir de cierta edad no se adelgaza con nada; un helado de limón que te tomes se te va a la cadera. Es cosa de la edad, no sirven masajes ni sanatorios de reposo, enseguida vuelves a coger los mismos kilos o más en el mismo sitio. Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga. Pues nada, cuarenta y dos de cintura como Audrey Hepburn. Es cosa de la edad. Te desencuadernas.*

Anyway, tomorrow i will discuss it with the teacher of this subject in class and i will tell you which our conclussions are.

[Keep on giving thanks]


----------



## Bronte

To put away


----------



## Soy Yo

cbland said:


> Remember those sausage sandwich we had for the afternoon snack, half a loaf, crumbs included.


 

Puesto "miga" se refiere a la parte blanda del interior del pan, supongo que sería más exacto "no contarla).  Es decir: "we had for afternoon snack, half a loaf, crumb included."  Habiendo dicho esto, tengo que confesar que en EE.UU. no usamos "crumb" en ese sentido.


----------



## nelliot53

Yo diría que "miga" es lo que en inglés se llama el "crust".


----------



## Soy Yo

Pero el "crust" es la parte dura de afuera, ¿no?


----------



## 50something

De acuerdo con SoyYo, el "crust" es la parte mas bien "crocante" del pan, no la blanda.


----------



## Mafelo505

nelliot53 said:


> Yo diría que "miga" es lo que en inglés se llama el "crust".


 
"Crust" es la *corteza *del pan, la parte exterior y más dura del pan, mientras que la *miga* es la parte blanda e interior.

Quizá la confusión se deba a que cuando se parte un pedazo de pan se forman *migas* (pequeños trocitos) de pan que pueden provenir tanto de la *corteza *como de la *miga.*

Espero no haberlos confundido más... 

Saludos


----------



## frangs

Quitar la miga. 
Solo un apunte: aunque no lo creáis (porque veo gente que se sorprende) hay bastante gente que abre el pan, y a continuación le quita la miga, con la mano o con otra herramienta.

¿Por qué lo hacen? (para los sorprendidos, porque a mi particularmente me encanta): aducen razones del tipo "engorda mucho", "para mantener la línea" o simplemente no les gusta esa parte blanda.

Por lo tanto el sentido del original no es que "no dejaran ni una miga" si no que indica expresamente que el bocadillo lo hicieron "sin quitarle la miga antes de cerrar el bocadillo".
Os aseguro que conozco bastante gente así y todos ellos son normales.


----------



## macapas

Hola gente, que emoción, este es mi primer comentario  !! 
Creo que estais dándole demasiadas vueltas... Yo no lo había escuchado nunca y no sabría traducirlo, pero sí explicarlo:

"Entre pecho y espalda" no es más que una frase hecha que significa "comer" pero que al ser frase hecha su significado se enfatiza, le da un tono cotidaneo, familiar o incluso gracioso.

Hasta la próxima!


----------



## speedier

paburokun said:


> ... I was wondering if someone could help me with this translation: _Acuérdate de los bocadillos de chorizo que *nos metíamos entre pecho y espalda* para merendar, media barra y sin quitarle la miga_.


 
I think bronte had it right in post 37.

Remember those chorizo sandwiches *we used to put away* at teatime? Half a loaf and never left a crumb.


----------

